
Volkswagen, Daimler, BMW: possible collusion among auto manufacturers - rtfs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-24/vw-daimler-workers-step-up-pressure-to-come-clean-on-collusion
======
mtgx
Just a few rogue engineers colluded, right?

